# Quelle sortie audio pour l'Apple Tv?



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2012)

Salut,
J'ai fait l'acquisition récente d'un ampli Home Cinéma de qualité audiophile (Cambridge Audio) et je voulais savoir quelle différence pouvait il y avoir si je raccorde l'Apple Tv sur l'entrée hdmi de l'ampli ou plutôt sur une entrée optique numérique ?
En ce qui concerne mon lecteur bluray et un décodeur j'ai opté pour une connectivité hdmi vers l'ampli évidemment mais pour l'Apple Tv je ne sais pas.
Auparavant j'utilisais un dac vers ampli analogique et je trouve qu'il y a une différence au niveau de la musicalité: pas pour les films mais surtout la musique.
Je ne sais pas si ça vient de la connectivité hdmi et alors plutôt opter pour l'optique ou si tout simplement mon dac était peut être plus adapté pour le son de l'Apple Tv.
Pouvez vous me dire s'il existe une différence audio ntre l'optique et la hdmi et quel branchement serait le mieux adapté ?
Merci.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Pouvez vous me dire s'il existe une différence audio ntre l'optique et la hdmi et quel branchement serait le mieux adapté ?
> Merci.



Au niveau son, ce sont des sorties numériques donc tu n'entendras pas de différence à qualité équivalente de câble depuis ton AppleTV. Simplement, le HDMI a une plus grande bande passante et peut donc décoder les derniers formats audio comme le Dolby True HD ou le Dts HD (192Khz, 24bits).Mais ces formats ne sont pas reconnus par l'AppleTV me semble t'il donc bon... 

Vue que l'Apple TV est aussi une box OTT, le HDMI risque de t'être utile de toute façon pour lire des vidéos depuis le store ou ton ordi.  

En ce qui concerne la musicalité, c'est effectivement par un DAC que cela passe (+ le couple enceintes/ampli à ne pas oublier) et via la sortie optique, plus répandue.

La réponse à ta question, c'est donc qu'il faut les deux : une HDMI pour les contenus vidéos et 1 optique, réliée à un DAC, relié à ton ampli pour la musique.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Au niveau son, ce sont des sorties numériques donc tu n'entendras pas de différence à qualité équivalente de câble depuis ton AppleTV. Simplement, le HDMI a une plus grande bande passante et peut donc décoder les derniers formats audio comme le Dolby True HD ou le Dts HD (192Khz, 24bits).Mais ces formats ne sont pas reconnus par l'AppleTV me semble t'il donc bon...
> 
> Vue que l'Apple TV est aussi une box OTT, le HDMI risque de t'être utile de toute façon pour lire des vidéos depuis le store ou ton ordi.
> 
> ...


Mon ampli possède des entrées optiques (gérer par un dac interne Cirrus Logic) je peux tenter de voir ce que ça donne par rapport au hdmi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h14 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Mon ampli possède des entrées optiques (gérer par un dac interne Cirrus Logic) je peux tenter de voir ce que ça donne par rapport au hdmi?


Ou bien faut il un autre dac pour repartir vers une entrée analogique?


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Mon ampli possède des entrées optiques (gérer par un dac interne Cirrus Logic) je peux tenter de voir ce que ça donne par rapport au hdmi?



Ben oui. 



stéphane83 a dit:


> Ou bien faut il un autre dac pour repartir vers une entrée analogique?


Ben non, essaie deja avec ton dac interne. C'est sans doute suffisant, notamment avec le reste : enceintes,...


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ben oui.
> 
> 
> Ben non, essaie deja avec ton dac interne. C'est sans doute suffisant, notamment avec le reste : enceintes,...



Tu penses qu'il peut y avoir une différence alors entre le câblage hdmi ou optique vers ampli?
Le dac interne traite les deux connectiques non?
Bon, le mieux c'est de voir s'il y a une différence.
Peut être l'optique est il mieux adapté pour la musique...


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2012)

J'ai donc testé les deux connectiques l'une après l'autre vers mon ampli Home cinema Cambridge Audio 551 r ( une sorte de compromis entre les connectiques Home Cinema et la musicalité des Amplificateurs audiophiles )
Bref, en ce qui concerne le lecteur bluray pas de problème au niveau de la restitution musicale le hdmi reste ce qu'il y a de plus performant et efficace.
Par contre, bizarrement, pour l'écoute de ma musique via l'Apple Tv, l'optique semble plus adapté et il y a donc une différence évidente de musicalité entre le hdmi et l'optique pour ce genre de média.
N'ayant pas de grande connaissance technique, je pense que malgré tout les connectiques hdmi seront plus appropriées à tout ce qui touche au Home Cinema.
Pour une écoute audiophile stéréo via l'Apple Tv, l'optique semble plus riche et profond en terme de rendu sonore.


----------



## Lauange (28 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour cette appréciation et ce test. Je vais regarder cela sur ampli.


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Octobre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai donc testé les deux connectiques l'une après l'autre vers mon ampli Home cinema Cambridge Audio 551 r ...
> Pour une écoute audiophile stéréo via l'Apple Tv, l'optique semble plus riche et profond en terme de rendu sonore.



L'optique n'est pas "mieux adapté" à la musique en soi, puisque cela véhicule une source numérique à l'identique. Il y a néanmoins de micro différences au départ: l'optique par exemple est assez insensible aux perturbations sur de courtes distances, à contrario du HDMI mais je doute que cela soit le problème ici.
Deuxio, il y a parfois des traitements audio dfférents entre les entrées. C'est peut etre le cas ici entre HDMI et optique, ou alors un preset "Cinéma" qui serait activé, ou encore une configuration séparée des paramètres de spacialisation (enceintes 5.1 ou 7.1, caisson de basse auto activé ou pas...) ou carrément pas le même circuit de convertisseur avec des DSP distincts, je ne sais pas trop, il faudrait poser la question à Cambridge ou à PPL l'importateur.
Comme indiqué donc, les 2 configs sont à garder pour les deux utilisations : video et musique.
A noter quand même que les DAC de la marque utilisent plus souvent des convertisseurs Wolfson 24bit et qu'ils sont régulièrement notés dans les revues spécialisées comme supérieurs au Cyrus logic en écoute audiophile. Donc il semblerait que tu ai des réserves de musicalité, au cas ou.


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> L'optique n'est pas "mieux adapté" à la musique en soi, puisque cela véhicule une source numérique à l'identique. Il y a néanmoins de micro différences au départ: l'optique par exemple est assez insensible aux perturbations sur de courtes distances, à contrario du HDMI mais je doute que cela soit le problème ici.
> Deuxio, il y a parfois des traitements audio dfférents entre les entrées. C'est peut etre le cas ici entre HDMI et optique, ou alors un preset "Cinéma" qui serait activé, ou encore une configuration séparée des paramètres de spacialisation (enceintes 5.1 ou 7.1, caisson de basse auto activé ou pas...) ou carrément pas le même circuit de convertisseur avec des DSP distincts, je ne sais pas trop, il faudrait poser la question à Cambridge ou à PPL l'importateur.
> Comme indiqué donc, les 2 configs sont à garder pour les deux utilisations : video et musique.
> A noter quand même que les DAC de la marque utilisent plus souvent des convertisseurs Wolfson 24bit et qu'ils sont régulièrement notés dans les revues spécialisées comme supérieurs au Cyrus logic en écoute audiophile. Donc il semblerait que tu ai des réserves de musicalité, au cas ou.



Oui bien sur le DAC est un élément important.
Sur cet ampli particulier (un peu hybride on va dire) Cambridge Audio 551R Home Cinema, le convertisseur est un Cyrus Logic donc un peu moins noté que le Wolfson.
Quoiqu'il en soit à convertisseur égal, il y a une différence qui je pense, comme tu le souligne, provient peut être du traitement qu'en fait l'amplificateur.
Sur mon ampli j'ai un preset pour chaque entrée et il est paramétré pour une configuration générale stéréo sans caisson de basse.
Comme je l'ai précisé plus haut cela concerne uniquement l'Apple Tv car pour les autres appareils, tout est parfait.
Mais je pense qu'en matière de Haute Fidélité, il est peut être préférable de séparer le transport de l'audio et de la vidéo :  l'optique (la fibre de verre et la qualité du connecteur) est peut être plus à même de traiter ces blocs de données pour une restitution audiophile.
D'ailleurs la plupart des Dacs audiophiles utilisent l'optique ou l'usb et non le Hdmi.
Bref, il doit y avoir un truc au niveau du traitement audio entre l'optique et le Hdmi.
Dans tous les cas, la différence "s'entend" je pense que c'est le plus important.


----------

